# Tiger Woods is "Zach Johnson"



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

You gotta love The Onion:










"AUGUSTA, GA—World No. 1-ranked golfer Tiger Woods, after appearing to struggle through the weekend—playing with uncharacteristic inconsistency, bogeying twice in the final rounds, and breaking clubs—shocked the crowd at Augusta by stripping off a carefully crafted mask and revealing that he had created the character of "Zach Johnson," played both Johnson's rounds and his own, and was in fact the winner of this year's Masters."

Tiger Woods Reveals He Is Zach Johnson | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Uh, is that supposed to be funny?? 





















Cause it is!!! Ahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

Depends on what your definition of "that" is. 

Here is another one:

Jim Nantz Makes Arnold Palmer Watch Old Clips Of Himself Until He Cries | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

that was the dumbest thing i ever read in my life. its an insult to the guy that held off woods and won the masters


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

You gotta a point there...


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i think its terrible that an underdog plays the round of his life to come from behind and steal the green jacket off tiger's back and all anyone in the media wants to talk or write about is how tiger threw away a 13th major. anyone that watched sunday knew that tiger didnt throw it away, Zach Johnson took it and made the important putts that tiger missed down the stretch (most notably on 14 and 16) He deserves a lot more respect than he is getting. The local paper said "tiger blows it on Sunday" when it should have said "Johnson wins first major"


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

jump15vc said:


> i think its terrible that an underdog plays the round of his life to come from behind and steal the green jacket off tiger's back and all anyone in the media wants to talk or write about is how tiger threw away a 13th major. anyone that watched sunday knew that tiger didnt throw it away, Zach Johnson took it and made the important putts that tiger missed down the stretch (most notably on 14 and 16) He deserves a lot more respect than he is getting. The local paper said "tiger blows it on Sunday" when it should have said "Johnson wins first major"


Hey,

I agree with your opinion.
All the Golfing guru's were all betting on TW & Phil but nobody knew that an obscure man holding a SeeMore putter would win the biggest major tournament for the year 2007.

I think a lot of people lost Money hehe. And some guys made money too.

Hooray for Zach Johnson, he is right now the Man.


----------



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

You guys need to lighten up. 

ITS A FAKE NEWS STORY.


----------

